# Carbon forks on steel Merckx?



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi

Have a Corsa 01 (great!) and a chance to get an Easton EC90. 

Anyone here swapped over a steel fork for a carbon one? I'd save some weight, but apart from that, wondering what carbon vs steel does to the ride etc? 

Thanks.

B


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Just make sure the carbon fork has the correct rake, which is 43 for most Merckx frames. I talked to a guy on a charity ride with a Corsa 01 who had switched to carbon, and he said it didn't handle as well, but he might have gotten the wrong rake. The fork on my Corsa 01 is pretty stiff. My AX (ti) is the same size but with a Serotta carbon fork, and it rides smoother in the front. Not a huge difference but noticeable. However, the AX is much stiffer in the back and tends to break spokes in the rear wheel much more often than the Corsa.


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

I put a supergo full carbon on mine a few years back& no problems ,seems to handle pretty good ,can send you pics


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I had a Reynolds Ouzo Pro 43mm on my MX Leader for a few years. It handled just as well as the steel fork while taking more than a pound off the bike. In the end I just didn't like the way it looked and sold the fork. When I broke the fork on my aluminum Pegoretti I replaced it an Easton SL. I was less than impressed with how flexy the fork was. My steel Pegoretti has a Reynolds and it feels better. 

IMHO, I would ride the steel fork. The fork was made for the bike and frame weight is only important in the mountain stages of the Tour.


----------



## djg714 (Oct 24, 2005)

Dude? wtf? 
The sled is not going to ride the same,weight distribution and all.
If you want the full steel Merckx effect leave the steel fork on, if not don't bother, buy a Fuji or something.

:frown2:


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

Carbon fork is fine if the rake and the distance from the bottom headset race to the fork dropout is the same.
I had a Kinesis fork painted to match when I had my bike refurbished and the handling is just fine. 





bing181 said:


> Hi
> 
> Have a Corsa 01 (great!) and a chance to get an Easton EC90.
> 
> ...


----------



## djg714 (Oct 24, 2005)

Sorry dude , but that looks pretty nasty.


----------



## txzen (Apr 6, 2005)

Particularly since the fork crown on the MX Leader is a thing of beauty.


----------

